# Cars you have owned:



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

VW thread gave me this idea:

1981 BMW 316
1982 VW Jetta GLI
1983 Saab 900 hatchback
1986 VW GTI
1995 Volvo 850 GLT Wagon
1998 Toyota Tacoma 4WD extended cab
1999 VW Golf (wifes car when we met)
2005 Subi Outback


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

1984 Chevy Chevette
1985 VW Jetta (4 door)
1986 VW Jetta (2 door)
1986? Jeep Grand Wagoneer
1986? VW Cabriolet
1997 VW Cabrio
1998 Chevy Blazer

(I miss my VWs.  Wouldn't have gotten rid of the Cabrio if an infant carseat would have fit in it and left any leg room for the passenger.)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2008)

1988 Acura Legend
1988 VW Fox
1982 Honda Accord
1995 Ford Explorer
1999 Audi A6
2007 Hyundai Sonata (now gfs car)
2004 Subaru Legacy Wagon - not owned (company car), but what I drive


----------



## snowmonster (May 20, 2008)

1989 Toyota Corolla
1995 Honda Accord
2001 Honda Civic
-- carless in the city for 3 years --
2008 Jeep Patriot


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2008)

69 Chevy Malibu
75 Chevy Malibu
73 Lancia Beta
64 Dodge Dart (push button trans)
85 Honda Civic S
87 Acura Integra
93 Nissan Sentra
93 Honda Civic
08 Toyota Corolla
02 Toyota rRunner
2000 Honda Civic


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

'71 Beetle
'76 Celica
'72 Volvo
'71 Super Beetle
'75 Vega
'72 Corolla
'75 Cougar
'83 Sentra
'80 Rabbit
'87 Landcruiser
'87 Landcruiser (1st one was totaled)
'91 Camry
'95 Sentra
'99 Explorer
'97 Supra
'03 Outback
'02 Passat
'04 Odyssey


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

(2) 70's VW bugs, 68 VW Camper, '64 356C Porsche, 77 VW Scirocco, 76 Dodge Aspen, 87 Honda Accord, 88 Mazda 323, 92 Mitsu Galant, 96 and 99 Mountaineers, 00/04/07 BMW 500 series, 03 Honda Pilot


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2008)

72 Pinto
76 Ford wagon
80 Crysler 
85 Dodge Daytona
87 VW Scirrocco
88 Subaru Wagon
90 Izuzu Trooper
95 Ford Ranger
99 Subaru Forester
04 Subaru Forester


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2008)

79 Toyota Celica
87 VW Golf
94 VW Golf
01 Subaru Outback
02 Honda Civic
07 Toyota Sienna 

the civic and the sienna are the current vehicles.


----------



## nelsapbm (May 20, 2008)

1997 Chevy Cavalier
2001 Honda Accord
2007 Honda CRV


----------



## playoutside (May 20, 2008)

88 Toyota Corolla
95 Ford Explorer Sport
04 Honda Pilot


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> '71 Beetle
> '76 Celica
> '72 Volvo
> '71 Super Beetle
> ...



Interesting, only 1 American vehicle over the course of 37 model years of cars.

I suppose that will be the case with me eventually, as currently I've owned only 1 American vehicle now over the course of 26 model years and it also happens to be an Explorer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting, only 1 American vehicle over the course of 37 model years of cars.
> 
> I suppose that will be the case with me eventually, as currently I've owned only 1 American vehicle now over the course of 26 model years and it also happens to be an Explorer



Also had the Mercury Cougar...but only had that for around 6 months. It was a "hand-me-down" from my Dad when the previous vehicle (Vega) died.


----------



## tree_skier (May 20, 2008)

71 super beetle
76 vw dasher
78 audi fox wagon
bugatti type 35b built on 67 vw beetle
85 vw golf
87 pontiac fiero gt
72 jeep cj5
88 audi 4000s
86 honda accord
94 chevy s-10 ext cab 4x4
93?chevy lumina
93 jeep grand cherokee
00 GMC sierra 1500 ext cab 4x4
98 chevy malibu
01 honda civic
04 honda pilot
06 honda pilot
07 pontiac torrent


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2008)

91 Buick Skylark
99 Isuzu Rodeo
99 Jeep Wrangler Sahara
01 Acura TL
02 Mazda 6 Wagon
04 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

1990 VW Jetta
1999 VW Jetta
2001 Nissan Sentra
2006 Subaru Impreza

I want an Audi next..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting, only 1 American vehicle over the course of 37 model years of cars.
> 
> I suppose that will be the case with me eventually, as currently I've owned only 1 American vehicle now over the course of 26 model years and it also happens to be an Explorer



I'll never own an American car..Japanese and European cars rule FTW..


----------



## ctenidae (May 20, 2008)

1982 Ford Escort
1996 Chevy S-10
1997 Saab 9-3
2003 Saab 9-3
2006 Acura TSX


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

I'll never own another American car.  I hate my Blazer.  All these stupid little electrical things that never work right.  As I type, my rear wiper is stuck up again (and the rear lock makes repeated clicking noises for a minute when I unlock the doors).  And the front wipers only work as fast or faster - the intermittant doesn't work.  Heck, the wipers don't even turn off right away.  Driver's side lock doesn't always unlock (especially in the winter).  And it's a hog on gas (which isn't the fault of the carmaker, per se, just that it was supposed to get better mileage so I hate it anyway).

I miss my VWs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

FORD...Fix Or Repair Daily


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2008)

'76 Datsun pickup
'78 Pontiac Sunbird
'79 VW Rabbit
'86 Mazda 626
'88 Ford Ranger
'92 Toyota pickup
'00 Dodge Stratus
'00 Jeep Cherokee
'04 Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> FORD...Fix Or Repair Daily



Found On Road Dead. :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Found On Road Dead. :lol:



I must say that the Explorer that I had was a great vehicle for the first 15-20,000 miles of it's existence. Then it went from good to bad verrrrrry quickly.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Found On Road Dead. :lol:



F'ers Only Run Down-hill...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> FORD...Fix Or Repair Daily



Also used to be known as Found On Road Dead

Surprisingly, my Ford Explorer was far and away the cheapest vehicle I've ever owned in terms of maintenance and I BEAT the living hell out of it off roading.  I bought it at 82,000 miles drove it to 198,000.  The only work I needed to do on it was about $500 in suspension work over the years and standard stuff like tune ups and break pads.  Easily the most durable and reliable car I've ever had.

It's doubtful that I'd ever buy an American car, but if I could ever afford the gas and felt the need to have a truck or SUV again, it will definitely be a Ford.


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I must say that the Explorer that I had was a great vehicle for the first 15-20,000 miles of it's existence. Then it went from good to bad verrrrrry quickly.


 
I was thinking of buying an Explorer when I got my 4Runner. The dealer I went to sold both and I took both for a test ride. The Explorer drove and handled more like a boat, the 4Runner was more like a small compact car. My wife sat in the back seat in both cases and when we took the 4Runner for a spin we did quick left to right to left turns and slammed on the brakes to see how it stops, there was no doubt in her mind as to which one she wanted.


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I miss my VWs.



Really?  While i found the drove awesome, the repairs were non-stop.  Talk about electrical nightmares and so many other stupid things. Although, i believe my '94 was built in Mexico.  I've heard many of the vehicles made down there had quality control issues.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

The German-built Passat I drive now is best I've ever had. And......far and away best sound system


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2008)

'82 Ford Escort
'74 Chevy Camaro
'83 Subaru Wagon 4WD
'86 Saab 900
'95 Saturn SC2
'98 Dodge Ram 1500
'99 Chevy Blazer (Wife)
'00 Nissan Xterra (Wife Current)
'99 Ford Mustang GT convertible 40th Anniversary edition (Current)
'04 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad-Cab (Current)

Wife is now in process of buying '08 Mini Cooper S convertible. Trying to sell Dodge p/u, and maybe Mustang as well.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

I loved the VW's I had, the 2 bugs morphed into 1 because I wrecked the first one driving to my girlfriend's house to drop off gifts and have some nog. I spent xmas day at the UConn Med center, I lost it on ice going into a curve and kissed a tree. Bought the second one with a blown engine and switched out engines. Rebuilt the blown engine and sold it for ~$600 bux. Now I open a hood and the only thing I recognize is washer fluid, oil stick and maybe the battery. The BMW engine is a big black cube. It frightens and confuses me.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I loved the VW's I had, the 2 bugs morphed into 1 because I wrecked the first one driving to my girlfriend's house to drop off gifts and have some nog. I spent xmas day at the UConn Med center, I lost it on ice going into a curve and kissed a tree. Bought the second one with a blown engine and switched out engines. Rebuilt the blown engine and sold it for ~$600 bux. Now I open a hood and the only thing I recognize is washer fluid, oil stick and maybe the battery. The BMW engine is a big black cube. It frightens and confuses me.



Bug-owner's tool kit needed spark-plug wrench, 10mm wrench and phillips-head screw-driver.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

Paul said:


> '82 Ford Escort
> '74 Chevy Camaro
> '83 Subaru Wagon 4WD
> '86 Saab 900
> ...



Unloading the gas guzzlers?


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> Really?  While i found the drove awesome, the repairs were non-stop.  Talk about electrical nightmares and so many other stupid things. Although, i believe my '94 was built in Mexico.  I've heard many of the vehicles made down there had quality control issues.


My VWs needed very little work on them when I had them.  Of course, it helped that I had someone on hand who knew how to work on them if needed.  The only shop repair I ever paid for was $500 for fuel injector issues (not apparent that it was such) on the 86 Jetta.  That thing cost me $1500 to buy and I didn't put any money other than the $500 repair into it.  I drove it for 2.5 years until it started stalling randomly.  Think I put about 40K miles on it in that time frame.  And I sold it to someone else (can't remember for how much).  I can't complain.

The Cabrio needed an O2 sensor and the clutch was starting to go when I traded it in.  I bought it for just under $11K, traded it in for $4400 4 years later.  Minimal repairs to that (including the exhaust replacement).  Sometimes I start thinking it would be great to have another one now that the kids are about the age that both are forward-facing in carseats.  But I really need the cargo area for all the activities and the kids.  There should be like a wagon-sized car that is a convertible.   BTW, I'm pretty sure mine was made in Mexico, too.


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Unloading the gas guzzlers?



Actually, the Mustang isn't as bad on gas as many would think. I average about 25 mpg. Of course, most driving I've done is highway.

The truck, yeah, not so much...


----------



## noski (May 20, 2008)

76 AMC Gremlin
79 Mercury Bobcat
82 Toyota Starlet
84 Mercury Lynx
89 Ford Tempo
96 Ford Explorer
90 Ford Taurus
02 Ford Taurus
06 Ford Escape


----------



## playoutside (May 20, 2008)

Had 95 Explorer, swore it would be last American car for me.  In hindsight it wasn't really all that bad, mainly it just annoyed me.  Had it 8 years for about 90K, maint was relatively inexpensive (big items like suspension was covered on recalls), never stranded me anywhere and started every time I needed it.  What made me crazy was the crappy attention to detail when they built it...interior trim pieces falling off after a year, stick shift knob coming off in my hand all the time, low resale when I decided I needed another car, busted tie rods from city streets, etc. 
With my 4 yr old pilot, the only issue to me so far is the crappy paint that Honda uses.  It seems soft to me...anything that touches it leaves a mark.  Never realized how much I loved the clearcoat finish on the Ford.


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2008)

so nobody had a Yugo????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> so nobody had a Yugo????



Hahaha..and no Prius owners...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

playoutside said:


> Had 95 Explorer, swore it would be last American car for me.  In hindsight it wasn't really all that bad, mainly it just annoyed me.  Had it 8 years for about 90K, maint was relatively inexpensive (big items like suspension was covered on recalls), never stranded me anywhere and started every time I needed it.  What made me crazy was the crappy attention to detail when they built it...interior trim pieces falling off after a year, stick shift knob coming off in my hand all the time, low resale when I decided I needed another car, busted tie rods from city streets, etc.
> With my 4 yr old pilot, the only issue to me so far is the crappy paint that Honda uses.  It seems soft to me...anything that touches it leaves a mark.  Never realized how much I loved the clearcoat finish on the Ford.



Agreed about the Honda paint. Mine's held up pretty well, but I might take it to my body shop guy to touch it up. I plan to keep the Pilot for a while. At least until they get a better selection of SUV hybrids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Agreed about the Honda paint. Mine's held up pretty well, but I might take it to my body shop guy to touch it up. I plan to keep the Pilot for a while. At least until they get a better selection of SUV hybrids.



Wow Moe..oil is up to $128 per barrel...My tank is empty..do I fill it up at $3.75..or just put in 20 bucks and hope gas prices drop in a few days????:-o


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow Moe..oil is up to $128 per barrel...My tank is empty..do I fill it up at $3.75..or just put in 20 bucks and hope gas prices drop in a few days????:-o



129.30......I just topped off the tank. $29 for about 1/3 - 1/4 tank. Gonna be 5/gal by mid June. Unsteezy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 129.30......I just topped off the tank. $29 for about 1/3 - 1/4 tank. Gonna be 5/gal by mid June. Unsteezy



My last fill-up was $47...I think I might have my first $50 fill-up...uke:Yikes..I remember the good old days when a bag of weed was more money than gas..lol


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My last fill-up was $47...I think I might have my first $50 fill-up...uke:Yikes..I remember the good old days when a bag of weed was more money than gas..lol



Had my first $50 fill up last week. I could have gone further, but the pump cut me off because I used a debit card.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My last fill-up was $47...I think I might have my first $50 fill-up...uke:Yikes..I remember the good old days when a bag of weed was more money than gas..lol



Heck, bottled water is/was more than gas, that might not be the case anymore.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll never own another American car.  I hate my Blazer.  All these stupid little electrical things that never work right.  As I type, my rear wiper is stuck up again (and the rear lock makes repeated clicking noises for a minute when I unlock the doors).  And the front wipers only work as fast or faster - the intermittant doesn't work.  Heck, the wipers don't even turn off right away.  Driver's side lock doesn't always unlock (especially in the winter).  And it's a hog on gas (which isn't the fault of the carmaker, per se, just that it was supposed to get better mileage so I hate it anyway).
> 
> I miss my VWs.




Sorry to hear about your problems with the Blazer, but I don't think your complaints are relevant to "American cars" in general.  If you look at quality rankings, American manufacturers have made huge gains lately.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 20, 2008)

1985 Pontiac Parisienne
1999 Saturn SL

I miss the Parisienne....Sold it for $500 in 1999 and the buyer totaled it not less than one week later (mine was grey, not gold, like in the image below).


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2008)

thats alotta Detroit Steel right there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2008)

MY kid car as a teenager was a "57 Mercury Turnpike Cruiser  ever heard of that one ???

the rest of these were all new cars 
2.  '65 Mustang 2+2 V8
3.  '68 Pontiac Catalina HT 
4.  '72 Dodge Monaco SportHT 400 cu
5.  '74 Pinto  first  ever  2nd car 
6.  '79 VW Golf
7.  '82 Jetta
8.  '85 Jetta GT
9.  '88 Saab  900
10. '89  Dodge Colt 
11. '92 Saab 900 Turtle  Back Turbo
12. '95 Neon Coupe
13. '98 Neon V-6 coupe
14. '00 Toyota Celica GT
15. '03 Saab 9.3 SS
16. '07 Saab 9.3 Sport Combi

Still driving #11  a 5 speed  clean as whistle w/ 93.5 k and #16 its got just 6 k


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2008)

playoutside said:


> Had 95 Explorer, swore it would be last American car for me.  In hindsight it wasn't really all that bad, mainly it just annoyed me.  Had it 8 years for about 90K, maint was relatively inexpensive (big items like suspension was covered on recalls), never stranded me anywhere and started every time I needed it.  What made me crazy was the crappy attention to detail when they built it...interior trim pieces falling off after a year, stick shift knob coming off in my hand all the time, low resale when I decided I needed another car, busted tie rods from city streets, etc.
> With my 4 yr old pilot, the only issue to me so far is the crappy paint that Honda uses.  It seems soft to me...anything that touches it leaves a mark.  Never realized how much I loved the clearcoat finish on the Ford.



Interesting, I had a 95 Explorer as well and had none of the problems you experienced with the interior even after 198000 miles.  I guess I got lucky with a good one


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting, I had a 95 Explorer as well and had none of the problems you experienced with the interior even after 198000 miles.  I guess I got lucky with a good one



Probably built on a Thursday...


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 20, 2008)

70's  Pinto
70's  Bobcat
79  Datsun Pick Up
82  Malibu
81  Cutlass -- Best $700 I ever spent on a car!  Had it from '92-'97, and only had to replace the water pump, and bought used tires for it every 15K or so.
90  Escort -- First, and only, Ford I have owned
96  Saturn SL
03  Saturn VUE -- First brand new car I bought


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The German-built Passat I drive now is best I've ever had. And......far and away best sound system



I have an '01 Passat and I love the sound system too.  I'm no audiophile by any stretch, but I'm always impressed by the sound out of the stock system.

I guess I should list my cars too:

87 VW Golf (totaled  )
87 VW GTI (totaled  )
90 Chevy S10 Blazer
86 VW Golf
91 VW Passat
79 Jeep J10
82 Jeep J10
78 Jeep Cherokee WT
01 VW Passat wagon

I've liked every vehicle I've owned, for different reasons.  The 01 Passat fits me best right now, but the 87 GTI was my favorite, I miss it all the time.  All the VWs are fun to drive, they were all manual shift cars.  Actually, out of the 9 listed 6.5 of them were sticks (the Blazer started life as a stick and then got switched to a slush box when I blew up the manual tranny).  There's also a few vehicles that I owned but never quite made it back to the road.  70 Jeep Commando, 71 Jeep J4000, and 81 Jeep J10.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 20, 2008)

1967 Olds Cutlass(used)
1977 Toyota Landcruiser(new) bought it new for $5700 and sold it in 1996 for $3000. Only car I had for 18 years...loved it.
1993 Ford Ranger, extended cab(used)
2004 Chevy Silverado, crew cab(new)
2000 Subie Outback(used)


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 78 Jeep Cherokee WT


That should technically be on my list since it was purchased for me originally.  But then we decided it wasn't reliable as a family vehicle - and it would be a pain to use for carseats since it's a 2 door.

Which reminds me... I left off a 1979 Cherokee Chief.  Purchased for $300 on eBay and we weren't able to figure out why it wouldn't run right.  Chief Rustybottom.   I would have loved to keep it as a beater but I didn't have money to sink into it.  It moved on pretty quickly after it was purchased (that was right before the 1978 Cherokee WT, while I still had the 1997 Cabrio, but before the 1998 Blazer).


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> 1977 Toyota Landcruiser(new) bought it new for $5700 and sold it in 1996 for $3000. Only car I had for 18 years...loved it.



You could probably get $5700 now if you had held onto it. :lol:


In good condition of course.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 20, 2008)

1979 International Scout
1981 Datsun 280z
1990 VW Cabriolet
1989 Mustang GT
1985 Mustang GT
1991 Honda Civic
1994 Jeep Wrangler
2001 VW Jetta VR6
2003 Land Rover Discovery
1994 Ford Ranger


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2008)

91 Chevy Cavalier (Totaled in '99: Hit and Run right in front of Nathans in Coney Island)
92 Chevy Cavalier
2001 VW Jetta 
2004 Land Rover Freelander
2005 Toyota Corola (Current)
2008 Subaru Outback (Current)


----------



## gorgonzola (May 20, 2008)

'65 Ford Mustang-  HS/college
'74 Toyota Corolla - college
'78 Chevy Chevette - college
'86 VW GTI - first real job/car
'87 Toyota Corolla SR5 (wifes)
'92 Mitsubishi Galant - kids=4dr  first automatic
'93 MercuryVillager (sold the gti and bought a minivan on my 30th birthday - talk about depressing!)
'95 Mitsubishi Montero - great vehicle and never tipped!
'98 Toyota Sienna
'05 Toyota 4Runner -current
'06 Honda Pilot- wifey


----------



## Zand (May 20, 2008)

Still on my first car... '97 Ford Explorer. Gas mileage is about 14 MPg but it gets me around for now. Won't be long before I get something newer and more fuel efficient.


----------



## Terry (May 20, 2008)

53 studebaker champion
57 f100 pickup
59 f100 pickup 
64 tbird
76 ford maverick
82 mecury lynx
85 escort
79 chevy pickup
77 chevy pickup- still have-326000 miles. is now my plow truck
82 buick skyhawk
82 honda v45 magna motorcycle- still ride
76 chevy wagon
85 plymouth voyager
95 dodge caravan
97 chevy pickup- still drive everyday
02 honda accord- wifes car


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> FORD...Fix Or Repair Daily



Dale Gribble:

"I know what's wrong with it. It's a Ford. You know what they say Ford stands for don't ya? 'Fix it again, Tony'."


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2008)

68 Volvo 142
74 Dodge Dart (318) and another one of similar vintage
73ish Olds Omega
75 Olds Cutlass
72 F100
Several crappy Citations
86 Suzuki Samurai
Think I had a Granada once
Some big Mercury
72 Volvo wagon
94 C1500 
89 k3500 w/ 454
69 Chevelle SS w 427 Vette engine
95 Blazer
97 Jimmy
72 145 Volvo
Several other trucks
(not in that order)


----------



## WoodCore (May 20, 2008)

In semi-order of ownership

1984 Chevy Celebrity (2 door) w/4 cylinder
1986 Chevy Celebrity (4 door) w/6 cylinder
1989 Oldsmobile Cutlas Supreme (2 door) w/V-8 - _lasted only 1 week, used 15 quarts of oil_
1986 VW Jetta (2 door) - _ Many fond memories of this car _
1990 Subaru Legacy AWD Wagon 
1996 Subaru Outback Wagon 

The 96 Outback is my present car and have had great luck with it so far. Although it's almost 13 years old, it only has 130,000 miles, runs great and spends most non skiing weekdays parked in the garage.


----------



## MR. evil (May 20, 2008)

1988 Pontiac GrandAm
1990 Chevy Bereta GT
1976 Jeep CJ5
1979 Jeep CJ7
1996 Jeep Wrangler (first new car)
1998 Jeep Wrangler Sport
2001 Nissan Maxima SE
2004 Ford Ranger

The Ranger and The Maxima our are current vehicles, I wasn't sure how to list them becuase we don't have a my car your car situation. They are our cars and we take what ever one suits our needs. The Maxima is by far the best car I have ever owned. Just broke 100,000 miles and all I have had to do it replaces the tires a couple time, the brakes once, one muffler and regular oil changes. The car still handles great and has a ton of power. My favorite vehicle ever was my 1998 Jeep Wrangler. I ordered it and them trick it out in the factory with all the off roading goodies and geek from the burds could want and would never use. 31" tires, off road suspension, 2" lift kit, brush guard, winch and 3:11 gearing. I got rid of  the jeep for the Maxima becuase after almost 4 years of 30 miles each way to work the rough ride was starting to get to me in the jeep. But I still miss that thing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

For the married people on here...do most of you guys share cars or is one car yours and one for your spouse???  I personally hate having other people drive my car..and messing up the seat and mirrors and what not..but I think alot of the newer cars have memory seats.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

Generally, I drive the Pilot, because if I use it, I'm usually hauling/shopping or doing somethin I need the space for. It's the skimobile in the winter.  But I use the other car as well. Wife rarely drives the Pilot.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For the married people on here...do most of you guys share cars or is one car yours and one for your spouse???  I personally hate having other people drive my car..and messing up the seat and mirrors and what not..but I think alot of the newer cars have memory seats.



not married, but when I received my company car, we sold the girls 2000 Jetta and now she drives my 07 Hyundai.  It's a treat to be able to drive MY car when I can on weekends.  the 2004 Subie is a total POS compared to the Sonata.

Whatever we get next to replace the Hyundai in five years or so will be her pick as the Sonata was mine.  Though I hold certain veto powers as I pay the bill.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For the married people on here...do most of you guys share cars or is one car yours and one for your spouse???  I personally hate having other people drive my car..and messing up the seat and mirrors and what not..but I think alot of the newer cars have memory seats.



I drive the VW the 5 mins to the train station during the week and my wife hauls the kids around in the Outback. Weekends I drive everyone around in the Subi. Seat adjustment is only slightly annoying since it has a power drivers seat.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2008)

we share 'em both Saabs  -- but use only the new Saab for serious road trips . The 92 stays within 50 miles of home


----------



## ccskier (May 20, 2008)

89 Isuzu Trooper, Flipped on the beach
89 VW Jetta, p.o.s.
99 VW Jetta
2001 Jeep Cherokee Sport (best car ever owned)
2002 Ford Exploder Sport
2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee
2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee
2006 VW Passat, present vehicle


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2008)

Let see if I can remember all of them

1986 Chevy Celebrity
1988 Olds Delta 88
1993 GMC Jimmy
1997 Chevy Malibu
1998 Chevy Blazer
2001 Audi A4
2002 Chevy Trailblazer
2004 Audi A6
2007 Audi Q7


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

I have a huge list..somewhere.


----------



## Jonni (May 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Dale Gribble:
> 
> "I know what's wrong with it. It's a Ford. You know what they say Ford stands for don't ya? 'Fix it again, Tony'."



I thought that was for the European cars: FIAT (Fix It Again Tony).

Well here are my autos:

'87 Ford Ranger
'97 Toyota Tacoma
'04 Jeep Liberty Renegade (current)

The Toyota was the best rig out the the three that I have had, although the Jeep is definitely in at a close second. That Toyota stranded me on the interstate twice, but when I brought it in to to get it fixed, the guys at the dealership asked me how the thing had even gone that far. Apparently a small four-legged furry creature had eaten away and used the air filter as a nest in the air intake for the engine and what would happen is that I would go over a bump and the nest would lodge such that the engine wasn't getting enough air, and subsequently would shut down. Also 3 out of the 4 O2 sensors were missing with the fourth one not reading properly. The clutch was non-existent and the frame was being held together by with what was left over from the protective coating that I sprayed underneath the truck after putting a reese hitch on the truck. I could pretty much, not kill that thing no matter what I did.


----------



## MR. evil (May 20, 2008)

Jonni said:


> I thought that was for the European cars: FIAT (Fix It Again Tony).
> 
> Well here are my autos:
> 
> ...



Do you ever watch the show Top Gear on the BBC (awsome show), if not do a youtube search for the Toyota pick up episode. Every week the hosts do something carzy with cars. One week the picked up a 1982 toyota pickup with like 200,000 miles and beat the crap out it. they couldn't kill the thing. The drove it into the ocean and left it overnight. Then lit it on fire, picked it up with a crane and dropped it 20 plus feet onto pavement, then hit it several time with a wrecking ball. The damn thing still ran after all of that. They were so impressed with the beat up truck it now has a permenent spot on the TV show set.


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2008)

1999 Cougar
2006 Subie Impreza WRX STI, currently at 32K miles
About 1/10th ownership of a couple Clarkson University Formula SAE cars. Those things are rockets.

Cougar - Lost the alternator at 150K. For the most part it was a solid car, one problem with an electrical short (and then when the dealer "fixed" it, they moved the wiring to a place where it chafed against the transmission, causing another short and leaving me 100 miles away from home on my way back from college.) Main problem was that the engine bay was so stuffed that it was expensive to get any work done; the shop quoted me something like $700 for the alternator, probably because it would take three hours to access and three hours to put everything back. Still on the original shocks (I was on the way to the shop to get them replaced when it died,) timing chain, clutch, transmission, CV joints, and just about everything else that wasn't standard maintanence, and some that was (spark plugs.) I still cry a little every time I pass a Cougar. A Mercury Cougar, that is.


----------



## Zand (May 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Dale Gribble:
> 
> "I know what's wrong with it. It's a Ford. You know what they say Ford stands for don't ya? 'Fix it again, Tony'."



Found On Road Dead.


----------



## powbmps (May 21, 2008)

74 MGB
92 Sentra SE-R
92 Eagle Talon TSI
95 Eagle Talon TSI
02 Subaru WRX
05 Subaru Legacy GT
05 Honda Odyssey
08 GMC Acadia

Nice trend....more size, less fun.


----------



## Skier75 (May 21, 2008)

Let's see my first car was 

"69 Pontiac Bonneville convertable, teal w/white top, auto, shift on the floor(as if you couldn't tell that was the greatest, at the time, first car), oh yeah I had a spiffy 8-track with this car, I was stylin back then 
then I moved up to a "74 Ford,  LTD, auto, 6 cyl, radio w/cassette player,
Year??? Plymoth Crickett
"74 Plymouth Valliant, great granny car, couldn't kill it..rusted to death
"74 Dodge Dart
Chev Chevette, year?, std
Dodge Aspen, year?
Chev Chevette, year?, auto
Buick Skyhawk, year?, std
Olds Cutlass
Saturn
Chev Malibu
Now "02 Subaru Outback

I think that was just about all of them, I may have left out a few beeta cars......


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For the married people on here...do most of you guys share cars or is one car yours and one for your spouse???  I personally hate having other people drive my car..and messing up the seat and mirrors and what not..but I think alot of the newer cars have memory seats.



My wife gets the newer car and I get the POS.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

One thing that is surprising is that there aren't many luxury cars on these lists...yet when I visit ski areas in New England...especially Stowe, Stratton, Killington and Okemo...the parking lots are jam packed with Lexus, Infiniti, Mercedes SUVs, Hummers, Range Rover and Porshe Cayannes..I imagine us hardcore skiers and riders are spending money on skiing/riding and not on our vehicles..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> My wife gets the newer car and I get the POS.



Well she deserves it..she tolerates your beard...Spent 18 months pregnant with your offspring where she couldn't drink...and she lets you ski alot..and all you have to do is make $$$$ and mow the lawn..not a bad deal..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Let's see my first car was
> 
> "69 Pontiac Bonneville convertable, teal w/white top, auto, shift on the floor(as if you couldn't tell that was the greatest, at the time, first car), oh yeah I had a spiffy 8-track with this car, I was stylin back then
> 
> I always wanted one of those. That or the Cutlass SS convertible. My college buddy from NY used to go into the Bronx every year and pick up a beater bonneville for a few hundred bux. When it died beyond repair, he'd get another one.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I imagine us hardcore skiers and riders are spending money on skiing/riding and not on our vehicles..




Trust me I could spend half as much skiing or riding even give it up for that matter and I still wouldn't drive / couldn't afford a luxury vehicle.  I suppose I could afford one if driving one really mattered to me, but I pretty much think that given my income, 25K is about the limit I would consider spending on a car.  Actually, more like 15-20K.  

I spent 23K on the Hyundai new and I kind of wish I got one that was a year or two old with low mileage in the 16K range.  The extended warranty only available when new is what pushed the decision to go new.  So, if something happens between 60-100K mileage on the vehicle, I'll be glad I bought a new one.  If nothing happens, I'll have wished I bought a used one.


----------



## Trekchick (May 21, 2008)

70's VW bug(with a sign post welded to the frame to keep the thing from falling apart)
70's Plymoth Duster
76 Gremlin with a piece of plexi glass duct taped in the drivers window and glass packs.  I looked like a nerd, but I sounded tough!!!
74 Ford Torino (Big Engine with gobs of power 8 MPG)
^^^All of these were beaters I owned during my high school/college days^^^
80 mazda 626 First keeper car!!
1984 Pontiac Fiero (still own it, low miles, mint)
86 Ford Ranger pick up 
88 Ford Bronco II
91 Ford Exlporer
94 Jeep Gd Cherokee
2000 Jeep Gd Cherokee Limited
2004 Jeep Gd Charokee Overland (SkiGeek Mobile)

* this does not include the two classic Chevys we have, nor the work trucks.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 21, 2008)

VW Golf 
Acura Integra
VW Jetta
Audi A4
Saab 9.3
Jeep Wrangler
Audi A4 Avant


----------



## campgottagopee (May 21, 2008)

'71 Honda Civic
'73 Honda Civic
'72 Grand Prix
'72 Olds Cutlass
'80 Chev Caprice
'78 F250
'80 F250
'83 Toy PU
'89 Ranger
'89 Toy PU
'88 Toy PU
'81 Triumph TR7
'82 Triumph TR8
'78 Corvette (best thing I ever did was sell that)
'95 Nissan PU
'97 Nissan PU which was the last car I ever had to buy. Have had company car since then.


----------



## roark (May 21, 2008)

I'm surprised how many cars people go through/how fast people switch.

96 Civic (gave to my mom when I moved, still driven every day, ~200K miles on it now)
02 Hyundai Acccent (current daily driver, ~40mpg if you don't put your foot in it)
05 Mitsu Outlander AWD


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

roark said:


> I'm surprised how many cars people go through/how fast people switch.



It just depends on the person..My buddy Dan is 30 and he's only on his 2nd car...alot of people lease so they can get a new car every 2-4 years and mainly be covered by warrenty..some people pass on their older cars to a spouse/child and then buy something new.  Getting a new car is exciting..in my life I want to own lots of different cars...and if I can afford it, not keep cars much past 4-5 years because that's when the expensive maintenence starts..Just like with skis..there always seems to be a ski that catches my eye...which I usually buy even if my skis are perfectly fine..Anyway..I need to be careful and not get any girls pregnant or I'll be driving a minivan and my ski quiver will be replaced with a quiver of diapers...Maybe it was a good thing I didn't get any action on my last date..doh


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2008)

roark said:


> I'm surprised how many cars people go through/how fast people switch.
> 
> 96 Civic (gave to my mom when I moved, still driven every day, ~200K miles on it now)
> 02 Hyundai Acccent (current daily driver, ~40mpg if you don't put your foot in it)
> 05 Mitsu Outlander AWD




Maybe you haven't bought enough crappy used cars yet! :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2008)

72 AMC Hornet
75 Camaro
84 Camaro
79 Mazda P/U
88 Nissan P/U
94 Nissan P/U
98 Dodge Ram 1500
99 Dodge Ram 1500
01 Durango
04 Acura TSX(current car)
05 Chrysler Pacifica(Company car)


----------



## Skier75 (May 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I always wanted one of those. That or the Cutlass SS convertible. My college buddy from NY used to go into the Bronx every year and pick up a beater bonneville for a few hundred bux. When it died beyond repair, he'd get another one.



Yep, that was my first car out of high school, well the first year after high school, it was 1976 and didn't make much money back then, even living with the parents. But riding around in the summer with the top down was a lot of fun. Me, my friends with that 8-track blarring the Bee Gees, Rolling Stones, or Fleetwood Mac(I know I'm dating myself here). Had a big V8 engine in it.

Winter with that car was quite interesting. It had a leak on the driver's side window when it would rain, it would leak onto the vinyl seat and make it rock hard and freezing. My mom bought me a "hot seat" to sit on for the winter, that was a hoot. Not only did it keep my buns warm it gave me a little bit of a boost to see over the top of the hood. I'm only 5'2". I had a lot of fun with that car.


----------



## danny p (May 23, 2008)

1993 Nissan Sentra
1998 VW GTI
2000 Nissan Maxima (current)


----------



## Philpug (May 24, 2008)

83 Subaru DL5 SW, 
82 Subaru GL4 4WD SW
83 Subaru GLA SW 
85 Subaru BRAT
86 Subaru BRAT, 
88 Subaru Justy GL 4WD 5sp 
90 Subaru Legacy L+ AWD SW
96 Subaru Outback SW
98 Subaru Outback LTD SW 
99 Subaru Forester
00 Subaru Legacy SW
00 Subaru 2.5 RS Coupe 
06 Subaru Leg SE SW
09 Subaru Forester X Prem
63 Volkswagen Bug
67 Volkswagen Bug
69 Volkswagen Bug 
69 Volkswagen Conv. 
73 Volkswagen SuperBeetle
83 Volkswagen Rabbit Wolfsburg 
84 Volkswagen GTI 
93 Volkswagen Golf III 
94 Volkswagen Passat VR6 wagon 
00 Volkswagen NB GLX
92 Volkswagen Passat CL 
01 Audi A4 Avant 2.8Q 5 sp.
90 Mazda Miata B 
90 Mazda Miata A
92 Mazda Miata C
96 Mazda Miata M
96 Mazda Miata R
99 Mazda Miata 10AE-1AB 
05 MINI
88 Mazda GLX
88 Volvo 744T
94 Volvo 855 GLT
02 Volvo xc70
73 Chevy van
82 Ford Ranger 
84 Dodge Omni
83 Renault Fuego
78 Renault leCar
93 Dodge Caravan
96 Toyota Paseo
92 Nissan Sentra SW


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> 83 Subaru DL5 SW,
> 82 Subaru GL4 4WD SW
> 83 Subaru GLA SW
> 85 Subaru BRAT
> ...



The most impressive thing about that auto quiver of your is that you can remember them all!


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> My wife gets the newer car and I get the POS.





Hahaha....same here...i get the new truck and he's still driving the '97 Saturn POS with 160K. I have the new '08 Trailblazer 

Now...i cant remember what day it is let alone what cars i have had, but i will try...

First car... '72 Chevy Nova...3 speed on the column..never drove and automatic until i was 23..puke green
'71 Duster..also puke green
'81 Chevy Camaro
'89 Chevy IROC convertible...i AM from Long Island..LOL
'90 Pontiac Grand Prix
'97 Saturn
'97 Nissan Quest..bought also on my 30th b'day...so sad :-(
'02 Chevy Trailblazer EXT.
and now currently in my gorgeous '08 black Trailblazer LT


----------



## Terry (May 26, 2008)

roark said:


> I'm surprised how many cars people go through/how fast people switch.
> 
> 96 Civic (gave to my mom when I moved, still driven every day, ~200K miles on it now)
> 02 Hyundai Acccent (current daily driver, ~40mpg if you don't put your foot in it)
> 05 Mitsu Outlander AWD


 Most of mine were rusted out- worn out when I got them. My truck I have had for 8 years, and my old truck I still have and have had it since 92.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2011)

Bump, the I feel old thread reminded me of this one ...


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

My cars: 

1989 VW Golf GL
1995 VW Passat GLX
1999 Saab 9-3
2003 Saab 9-3 Vector (current)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 72 AMC Hornet
> 75 Camaro
> 84 Camaro
> 79 Mazda P/U
> ...



Add to the list
2003 Jeep Wrangler
2009 Jeep Wrangler
2008 Acura MDX
2010 Acura RDX


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 2, 2011)

65 Chevy BelAir
73 Ford Torino
77 Dodge Van
82 Subaru Wagon (4WD)
79 Corvette
69 SS Camaro
91 Camry
97 Suburban
99 BMW 528
04 Suburban
11 Suburban

Also
750CC Honda Shadow
1000CC Kawasaki Eliminator


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Thought I posted on this thread...maybe it was a similar one.

1974 VW Dasher (bought before I had my license)
1978 Ford Mustang (4 cyl with lots of issues)
1986 Chrysler Laser (first "new" car out of college, fast but a POS)
1988 Honda Civic (spouse's first new car, ran great)
1991 Acura Integra (traded in Laser)
1993 Ford Explorer (traded in Civic, wanted bigger vehicle)
1998 Subaru Outback (traded in Integra)
2001 Toyota Highlander (traded in Exploder which was having lots of issues)
2009 Volvo S40
2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee

Still have the last 3 vehicles.  The Highlander has been having some problems lately but overall it's still running pretty well.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

My list is still the same as when this thread was started.



bvibert said:


> 87 VW Golf (totaled  )
> 87 VW GTI (totaled  )
> 90 Chevy S10 Blazer
> 86 VW Golf
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> 1988 Acura Legend
> 1988 VW Fox
> 1982 Honda Accord
> 1995 Ford Explorer
> ...



company Subaru died 2 years ago.

added a 2004 Mazda3 Hatch


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> company Subaru died 2 years ago.
> 
> added a 2004 Mazda3 Hatch



How did you like the Subaru?



























:wink:


----------



## makimono (Aug 2, 2011)

1983 VW Rabbit Turbo Diesel
1986 Ford Escort le suck
1984 Subaru GL Wagon 4wd
1988 Subaru GL Wagon 4wd
1995 Jeep Cherokee 4wd
1999 Jeep Cherokee 4wd
2002 H-D Sportster 1200C
1989 Jeep Comanche 4wd
2002 Ducati Monster M620

Threw a couple bikes in there too, and they've all been manuals, never owned an auto and hope I never do. Still have the 99 XJ, 89 MJ and 02 Monster.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2011)

1990 Ford Tempo
Plymouth Sundance- piece of crap, don't remember the year
Ford Taurus- don't remember the year, but I think late 80's
1978 VW diesel Rabbit
1982 Toyota Tercel
1996 Ford Contour
2005 Honda Civic
2011 VW Jetta


----------



## Geoff (Aug 2, 2011)

1972 Ford Maverick
1981 Ford Mustang
1986 Dodge Caravan
1987 S-10 Blazer
1992 Mazda Navajo
1998 Mercury Mountaineer
2001 VW GTI
2003 Mercury Mountaineer
2007 VW GTI

Other than the 1972 Maverick which was a family hand-me-down, all were new cars.   The Dodge Caravan was the only car I didn't run into the ground.   I traded it for more than I paid for it.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 2, 2011)

1990 Dodge Shadow
2000 Pontiac Grand Am
2004 Audi A4


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 2, 2011)

1978 Buick lesabre
1979 International Scout
1989 Ford Mustang GT
1979 Datsun 280zx
1985 Ford Mustang GT
1990 VW  Cabriolte
1991 Honda Civic
1987 Audi 5000
1994 Ford Ranger
1990 Ford E-150
1994 Ford E-250
1991 Ford E-150
1996 Ford E-250
1994 Jeep Wrangler
2001 VW Jetta VR6
2003 Land Rover Discovery
2011 Jeep Liberty


----------



## HD333 (Aug 2, 2011)

84 Z28
88 Hyundai Excel
88 SAAB 900
88 Toyota SR5
90 Mazda RX7
96 Honda Accord
97 Isuzu Rodeo
96 SAAB 900
01 SAAB 9-3
00 Jeep Cherokee
04 SAAB 9-5 Wagon
06 SAAB 9-3
06 Volvo XC 90
06 Toyota 4Runner

Wish I still had the SR5.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 2, 2011)

1988 BMW 325is
1988 BMW 325ix
1991 BMW 318is
1990 BMW 325i 
1989 BMW 325is
1992 Nissan Pathfinder
2007 Nissan Frontier

Can you tell I liked e30's? Frontier has been by far the best all around vehicle Ive owned though. Just as fast as the BMW's and can tow a boat then offroad on the way home.


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 3, 2011)

'72 Pontiac LeMans Sport
'79 Mercury Cougar
'87 Dodge Dakota
'01 Dodge Dakota


amazingly short list for someone 52, eh?

Had a few motorcycles and lived w/o a car for quite awhile, relying on motorized and non-motorized bikes.


----------

